# Angelboot selber bauen!



## storri (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

Anfang Februar möchte ich mit einem Angelkollegen ein eigenes Angelboot aus Eisen schweißen zum Fischen auf unserem Stausee in Luxemburg.

Wir starten so langsam mit unserer Planung, wollten uns aber noch ein paar Tipps und Vorschläge anhören.

Hat vielleicht einer von euch einen genauen Plan von einem Eisenboot oder sonstigem Angelboot? |kopfkrat

Wir haben eine ungefähre Vorstellung des Bootes, welches so um die 4-4,5m lang und 1,20m breit sein sollte und geeignet um 3 Angler sicher über das Wasser zu schaukeln.

Jeder Tipp ist willkommen


----------



## Franky (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Bitte um Entschuldigung für mein Unwissen und meine Skepsis, aber das hört sich für mich sehr gewagt an... Nicht nur das Material an sich, sondern auch die angepeilte Größe für die Anzahl Angler. Bei 3 Leuten plus Ausrüstung würde ich eher die 5 - 5,50 m Marke anpeilen.
Davon ab: was soll denn der Nachen wiegen und wie wollt ihr ihn fortbewegen??? Ganz vom Korrosionsschutz mal abgesehen, der für einen Eisen/Stahlrumpf unabdingbar ist....
Habt ihr Euch denn nicht nach einem adäquaten Untersatz aus Kunststoff oder Alu umgesehen???


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

meine empfehlung nen GFK boot von ebay kleinanzeigen |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## chaco (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

1,20m breit???? viel spass


----------



## Seele (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Kauf dir eins, ist billiger und geht nicht unter


----------



## storri (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Danke für eure Anregungen #6



Franky schrieb:


> sondern auch die angepeilte Größe für die Anzahl Angler. Bei 3 Leuten plus Ausrüstung würde ich eher die 5 - 5,50 m Marke anpeilen.



Wir wollten kein unbedingt riesen großes Nachen bauen, aber je größer desto besser an sich  Also wir besitzen bereits ein GFK-Boot von knapp 4,80m was für 3 Leute an sich ausreichend ist, 5m würden also dann schon passen.



Franky schrieb:


> Davon ab: was soll denn der Nachen wiegen und wie wollt ihr ihn fortbewegen??? Ganz vom Korrosionsschutz mal abgesehen, der für einen Eisen/Stahlrumpf unabdingbar ist....



Da Motorantrieb (Benzin oder Batterie) bei uns auf dem Stausee verboten ist, greifen wir auf die altbewährte Muskelkraft zurück mit Hilfe von Rudern.
Geplant war es das Boot mit einem Unterbodenschutzlack zu versehen über die eigentliche Lackschicht um so wenigsten im Rumpfbereich gegen kleinere Kratzer gewappnet zu sein.
Das Gewicht spielt indes keine Rolle, da wir keine Probleme mit dem Transport des Nachen haben sollten, mit einem kleinen Traktor ist das kein Problem.



Franky schrieb:


> Habt ihr Euch denn nicht nach einem adäquaten Untersatz aus Kunststoff oder Alu umgesehen???



Wir sind halt bastler und wollten mal selbst etwas unternehmen.
Das Material sollten wir recht kostengünstig erwerben, deshalb ist es auch schon eine Frage des Preises. Ein Boot aus Kunststoff oder Alu schlägt dann doch in dieser Größe schnell mat mit 1000€ zu Buche.
Daneben sehen wir im Nachen den großen Vorteil, dass das Boot bei dem schon immer recht starken Wind in unserer Gegend, nicht so schnell abgedriftet wird als wir das mit unserem Kunststoffboot kennen.

MesB


----------



## storri (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*



Seele schrieb:


> Kauf dir eins, ist billiger und geht nicht unter



Klassiker! :q


----------



## HD4ever (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*



chaco schrieb:


> 1,20m breit???? viel spass




hab ich mir auch sofort gedacht ... :m
ob das damit sicher ist #d .... eher nicht
hört sich für mich auch noch nicht so richtig durchdacht an 
was an Plänen , Skizzen o.ä. ?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Solche selbst zusammengebratenen Eisenkästen sieht man hier am Oberrhein, nicht nur auf jedem Baggersee, sondern auch auf den Altarmen.
Als Angelplattform,also quasi als Stegersatz sind die Dinger meist tauglich,der Spass fängt erst an, wenn der anvisierte Angelplatz etwas weiter als 500m weg liegt.
Die Teile lassen sich rudern, als ob du nen VW-Bus durchs Wasser schiebst!
Wartungsintensv sind die dazu noch, mindestens alle zwei Jahre Farbe,
oder diu hast nach spätestens 5 Jahren ein U-Boot!
Wenn du aber mit sonem Schwergewicht mal aktiv Spinnfischen willst und dabei etwas Strecke machst,ich red hier erst gar nicht vom Schleppen, dann bist du das schnell leid.
Wenn selbst bauen, dann stich&glue, sind aber keine Wasserlieger,oder halt irgend etwas kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## Seele (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*



storri schrieb:


> Klassiker! :q




Aber die Wahrheit 

Für 500 Euro kriegst solche Boote und wenns bisschen mehr sein darf dann kriegst sie sogar neu.


----------



## storri (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch sofort gedacht ... :m
> ob das damit sicher ist #d .... eher nicht
> hört sich für mich auch noch nicht so richtig durchdacht an
> was an Plänen , Skizzen o.ä. ?



Also was die Breite betrifft, so ist das schon eine gängige Größe von vielen Booten in unserer Gegend, welche auch recht gut im Wasser liegen. Wir müssen die Boote halt anmelden und können nicht irgendwelche Maße benutzen, sondern müssen uns anpassen. Eine gesetzliche Bestimmung gibt es nicht, aber die Nachen sollten schon einheitlich aussehen.

Hier mal ein Foto von ein paar Booten von einem der vielen Anliegeplätze. Einige liegen natürlich auch trocken, dies bereits seit Jahren, nur wollen die ihre Boote entweder nicht verkaufen oder die Behörden teilen einem die Besitzer nicht mit. Sonst wäre es einfach, Besitzer kontaktieren und fragen ob er sein Boot verkaufen würde.


----------



## Franky (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Das Gewicht spielt glaub ich in Sachen Manövrierbarkeit und Sicherheit eine durchaus tragende Rolle... Mit Kiel, Spanten und Beplankung kommen bei ca 5 x 1,50 eine Menge zusammen. Ich bin weder Bootsbauer noch SChlosser, aber um ca 2 mm starke Bleche für den Rumpf und starke Streben  kommt ihr nicht rum. Angenommen das sind ca. 7 m² 2 mm Blech dürften, wenn ich mich nicht voll verhauen habe, ca 1.2 t wiegen.
Ganz ehrlich halte ich Euer Vorhaben für nicht praktikabel...


----------



## Franky (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Nachtrag: wenn ihr shcon selbst bauen wollt, schaut mal hier:
http://www.boatkits.de/
Sind einige brauchbare Bausätze bei!


----------



## ein Angler (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Hi 
Klink mich mal auch ein. Wenn ihr selber bauen wollt würde ich erstmal davon abraten. Selbst ist der Mann das sind Slogan worauf jeder Anbieter, Händler oder Materialversorger nur wartet, denn das 2te wird besser und das 3te vollkommen.
Und ihr seit stinkig und hasst die Welt wobei D ja schon reicht. 
Selbstbau will überlegt sein, aber was haltet ihr von einem Ponton Boot, Kreativität und seine eigenen Ideen einfließen lassen ist in der Bauweise glaube ich angebrachter und wird auch mehr Spass machen weil ihr ein Fundament ausbaut, die Pontons.
Andreas


----------



## ulf (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Hallo

Ich würde an eurer Stelle auch lieber auf Stich&Glue  mit Holz und GFK gehen. Man tut sich da auch mit der Dichtigkeit  einfacher, als beim Stahlboot, wo man ja jede Naht quasi wasserdicht  durchschweißen muß. Die 1,2 m finde ich jetzt nicht so viel zu schmal.  Mit nem flachen Rumpf liegt das bestimmt noch gut im Wasser. Das sind  etwa 20 bis 30 cm weniger als die gängingen Angelboote. Voher kommen denn die 1,2m ? Wenn es um die Blechbreite  geht, dann wäre das ja nur die Breite an der Basis. Die Seitenwände  etwas schräg gestellt ist man dann auch schnell bei 1,50 m was dann  absolut ausreichend ist.
Unterbodenschutz von Auto ist aber eher  untauglich. Das ist zu weich, als daß es dauerhaft gegen Kratzer  schützt, wenn man das doch recht schwere Vehikel mal über einen Stein  zieht.
Soll das selbstragend werden, oder wollt Ihr einen Rahmen Schweißen und dann mit Blech beplanken ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## inselkandidat (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen!*

Ich habe einen Boddenkreuzer aus Eisen mit genug Platz für 3 Leute..auch selbstgebaut, allerdings vom Profi (Bootsbauer) Is superleicht- ca 250 kg und liegt superstabil im Wasser auch unter rauhen Bedingungen. Mit 5ps macht es 9 km/h
Allerdings möcht ich dat Ding niemals rudern...viel zu schwerfällig.
Auf unseren Vereinsteichen  fahren fast alle mit schlanken leichten Eisenkähnen rum, auch alle selbstgebraten. Also möglich is dat schon.


----------

